# Another Family Tragedy



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 29, 2015)

I know most of you that know me remember that I lost my childhood hero, my papaw, just about a month ago... on Friday, tragedy struck our family when my 24 year old brother in law was killed in a car accident a few miles from his house. My poor sister was married to her best friend, and she is just lost right now. Prayers for her, and the rest of the family would be greatly appreciated. 

One of the local news stations posted this very nice video yesterday. Tim was a former volunteer firefighter, state police dispatcher, county dispatcher, and most recently he was the assistant director for the local county emergency management and a detective for the county attorneys office. He was a public servant in every definition of the word. My son loved his uncle Tim, and Tim loved him just the same. 

http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/Coworkers-friends-remember-Powell-Co-man--357437071.html

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2015)

Man, just really stinks, I'll keep a good thought for your family. Stay strong! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2015)

That is a bad deal. Prayers up for your family from mine

Barry

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry for your family's loss Jonathan ! Hang in there !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

Tragedy is always tuff but I believe when it happens around the holidays it just really goes hard.......
Thoughts and prayers your way for sure

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear about you and your families recent losses. You will be in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear about this. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2015)

Prayers sent, I especially feel for his wife, life can be so unfair sometimes it seems. Jonathan, you and yours have been through so much. Your friends at the wb share your sorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

That's just terrible especially at this time of the year - not that any time is not just as bad. Tim was the kind of low key unsung model citizen that is a real pillar of the community but doesn't get libraries named after him. It's obvious he was loved and respected . . . . and needed. I'm sorry for your family's loss and that of your community.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 29, 2015)

@Kevin said it better than I could but that sounds like your BIL. My thoughts and prayers for your sister, his family and yours Jonathan. Strength in love, friends and family help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 29, 2015)

Jonathan, thoughts and prayers to your sister and all those who knew your BIL. Truly tragic to lose a friend or family member at such a young age. Special prayers to his parents. Your child should always outlive you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Damn dude...my condolences. It is certainly harder this time of the year wben everyone is sposta be in cheerful mood. I am sorry to hear of this....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear this man... you and your family have run the emotional gauntlet this year. One upside is that they have someone as strong as you to steer them through it. My heart is with you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## scrimman (Nov 29, 2015)

Prayers? Done.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Gary

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 30, 2015)

Just terrible to hear. Sounds like you've been through alot this last year. Keep your head up man.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 30, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your loss Jonathan. For us 24 seems way to young to exit this existence but evidently the man upstairs has a different plan. Prayers going out to you and your family.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## bluedot (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 30, 2015)

Jonathan, as I said on Facebook - you and your family, and especially your sister, will be in our prayers.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## teddy evans (Nov 30, 2015)

Jonathan, sorry for the loss. Your family has been hit hard this year. Our prayers are with you. Ted

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jonathon so sorry to hear this. A lost is bad enough but at such a young age and at the holidays just makes it that much worst. My prayers to you and your family.

Rodney

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## jason stratton (Dec 3, 2015)

I haven't heard from you in a while and now I see why, if there's anything I can do or anything you or your family needs don't hesitate to call me. If you just want to talk about saws to take your mind off of things I'm here. Your family is in are prayers.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Prayers on the way my friend, I know how your family feels from personal experience, and your WB friends are here for you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

